

Daily WTF - Dave.cpp - p4r4d0x
http://thedailywtf.com/Articles/Davecpp.aspx

======
fondue
I think the best part of this Daily is in the comments; more time is spent
criticizing the code than is in discussing the social implications of putting
something that sensitive in a repository.

